# Korea - Opinions/Advice



## MBuzzy (Aug 15, 2006)

So here I am in South Korea - I am in the military and stationed here.  I have studied TSD at 3 previous schools before coming here, so I have a decent knowledge base, but have never made significant rank.  I opted to start back at 10th Gup here in order to learn more.  

My Instructor is Master Choe, Ki Sung, 5th Dan and 2 time Korean heavy-weight champion.  I am getting a lot of great instruction on proper form, techniques, and self defense.  My concerns are:
1) Due to being in the military we do no breaking or sparring.  He can't risk having a student be hurt and being banned from base.
2) He will award a 1st Dan to people within the year that they are stationed here.  He emphasizes that they must practice hard, attend class 4-5 times per week and his Master travels down from Seoul for the tests.

So if I do earn 1st Dan while here, how much will that mean when I return home to the US?  I realize that at any school, I'll need to learn their nuances and possibly retest....but will they honor the belt?  How much will I need to learn/relearn?

Any comments or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Aug 15, 2006)

Listen,  I got my Dan in the MDK in 4 months when I was in Korea.  Now, granted, I had a Black Belt in Karate when I went there...but it wasn't out of the question to a Chodan in a year if you hit it 5 days a week for 3 hours a day.  Trust me....no one in the U.S. is doing that nor is the training as concentrated or difficult.  You ARE getting the crash course....it hurts...but it has a reward.  So if they don't recognize your Dan rank when you come home...it isn't YOUR problem....it is THEIRS!

THe Emperor


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 18, 2006)

So, from the perspective of any instructors out there....If I showed up in your DoJang with a Chodan from an instructor in Korea, what would your initial reaction be?

I'm trying to gauge what I'll be up against to continue my training in the states.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Aug 19, 2006)

As far as I'd be concerned, you'd be a chodan here as well.

Look...most instructors won't go into how long you trained if you have the proper documentation.  If you get your chodan from the MDK you will also get a MDK certificate with the proper seals on it.  Simply present this as credentials.  If they don't ask particulars about your training....don't tell.  Don't make a problem for yourself unneccesarily.  Don't sweat the small stuff.  Your performance on the floor will validate the certificate on your wall....not vice versa.


----------

